# SD card mounts but no icon or show up in konqueror

## sall

I just got my Texas Instruments card reader working after about 4-5 days. I can successfully mount it through a terminal. I can delete and transfer files through command line. However, after mounted it does not show up as an icon on the desktop or in Konqueror --> Storage Media. Here is a little output for you:

Fdisk output:

```

V2570nr craig # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x94e494e4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          33      265041   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              34         546     4120672+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             547        7296    54219375   83  Linux

Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 62 MB, 62390272 bytes

3 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1269 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 96 * 512 = 49152 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

        Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mmcblk0p1   *           1        1270       60908+   b  W95 FAT32

```

/etc/fstab

```

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/gpx        vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/SD         vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Here is dmesg|tail before card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

sdhci:slot1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xc0209000 irq 17 DMA

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present 

```

After card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

mmc2: new SD card at address a95c

mmcblk0: mmc2:a95c SD064 60928KiB

 mmcblk0: p1 

```

If you need anymore information or output of commands let me know. Thanks in advance!

----------

## energyman76b

how about removing the entry in fstab, making sure that /media exist and have hald, udev and dbus running? And be in the plugdev group?

----------

## sall

how could i be for certain i have hald, udev and dbus running? And be in the plugdev group?

UPDATE

It appears I have hald running and to come on at boot.

```

V2570nr craig # rc-update add hald default

 * hald already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping

V2570nr craig # rc-config start hald

Starting init script

 * WARNING:  hald has already been started.

```

I also have now added myself to the plugdev group.

```

V2570nr craig # usermod -a -G plugdev craig

```

Still no cigar. Any other ideas anyone?[/b]

----------

## energyman76b

rc-status

hald belongs into default, not boot

udev runs by default

dbus belongs into default.

groups: look into /etc/group or with the 'groups' command.

----------

## sall

More details:

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ rc-status

Runlevel: default

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                          [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 xdm                      

```

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom craig plugdev

```

----------

## energyman76b

you are still missing dbus.

EDIT: and AFAIK it does not hurt to be in the usb group.

For comparism:

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 metalog                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 cpufrequtils                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 fancontrol                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 nscd                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 hddtemp                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 klive                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 smartd                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                        [  started ]

groups 

root tty lp wheel audio cdrom dialout tape video games cdrw usb users lpadmin portage plugdev vboxusers

----------

## sall

alright I underdtand, how do I get dbus up.

my groups is now:

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ groups

wheel floppy audio cdrom usb portage craig plugdev

```

----------

## sall

dbus now up and running

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ su

Password:

V2570nr craig # rc-update add dbus default

 * dbus added to runlevel default

V2570nr craig # rc-config start dbus

Starting init script

 * WARNING:  dbus has already been started.

V2570nr craig # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                          [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 xdm                

```

After reboot still get no icon desktop or konqueror.

----------

## alienjon

Hi again!  I'm going to reply here because I think this would be the more pasimonic route (compared to writing a script) and is something I may be more familiar with than scripting anyway.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> hald belongs into default, not boot 

 

Hald IS running at 'default' (from looking at his earlier output) I think sall is just saying it runs when the computer starts.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> And be in the plugdev group?

 

This may be a moot point, but you need to logout and log back in for group changes to take effect (I'm assuming you've done this already, but I figure it's worth mentioning anyway).

Well, it looks like you've gotten HAL and dbus working (we know udev is working because you have a device node to work with).  Do other devices come up if you plug them in?  (If you plug in a flash drive, will it pop up?)  If not, then you likely have it disabled in KDE.  If not, there's a chance you just don't have SD cards enabled to show up.

As a side note, you can run any initscript with the 'status' command to see if it is currently running:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound status
```

Will return information on if alsa is currently running or not.

----------

## sall

energyman76b when I insert a usb flash device, the window does pop asking me what I would like to do with it. This only pertains to SD cards. At the moment I am using pmount with a script to auto  mount each time the device is inserted. I used this site verbatim and it seems work well. Anyways, it does show up in /media as /media/mmcblk0p1/ . 

1. However, now my problem is that when it is inserted I would like it to ask me what id like to with it, instead of manually opening konquer and going /media/mmcblk0p1/. 

2. Also, I have to unmount manually using terminal.

3. There is no device icon, where I could right click and select to mount or unmount.

I may be nitpicking, but if there it should be working   :Very Happy:  . Any way let me know what you think.[/code]

----------

## alienjon

 *sal wrote:*   

> when I insert a usb flash device, the window does pop asking me what I would like to do with it. This only pertains to SD cards.

 

So the dialog does show for SD cards?

 *sal wrote:*   

> However, now my problem is that when it is inserted I would like it to ask me what id like to with it, instead of manually opening konquer and going /media/mmcblk0p1/.

 

I'm sorry, I'm a bit confused after you mention this.  The dialog shows up, but doesn't ask what you want to do with it?  We may not be talking about the same dialog, then.  Unfortunately, I'm on a work computer and my home computer is without internet until at least tomorrow, but I can try to grab a screenshot if we're still working on this by then.

----------

## sall

No ,I'm sorry i phrased that wrong. What I meant was the problem I am having is only with SD cards. The window does pop up when i insert a usb flash drive, but NOT when I insert an SD card. Thanks!

UPDATE

The window we are referring to is the kdedaemon window, I took a screenshot url is below:

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/3576195bd5.png

----------

## alienjon

Gotcha, sorry bout that I was just a bit confused.  In KControl Center, first look under what I believe is 'Desktop->Behavior'.  In there, you should see what icons to display when mounted.  Here, just check the hell out of the place! (Everything).  With any luck, you'll not only see your hard drives/floppy drives/usb drives and blank cd's, but also the SD card (HOPEfully).

If you can get that to show, then setting up a default behavior is easy.  Just look for the devices area (I don't remember the exact names, I'm afraid - I'm still at work   :Razz: ) In there, look for configuring mounted devices.  You should be able to configure automount behavior there.

----------

## sall

I appreciate helping' me out even though you're at work. We'll keep that on the d/l haha. Anyways, sorry to say but that did not work either. I checked them all just to test, there was no option for a SD card. Oh well, one more thing eliminated form possible causes.

----------

## sall

Anyone?

----------

## alienjon

I just did a little google search for you and came up with a few things to look through.  Some of it I would suggest just making sure that you have configured properly (kernel options, for example) but others seem to be able to do what you want without an issue, so I hope it's just a configuration setting somewhere:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-604769-highlight-signature.html?sid=0bac2d725d1770316aa9a101f5a1021c

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS%2C_HAL%2C_KDE_media:/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers

----------

## sall

Good looks alienjon.

I used this part from the second link you posted:

I edited /etc/udev/rules.d/99-mmc_hack.rules:

```

#Fix for mmc automount

KERNEL=="mmcblk[0-9]" , ACTION=="remove" , RUN+="/sbin/rmmod -f mmc_block" 

```

That seeed to do the trick now on insert I get the window asking me what I'd like to with the drive and an icon shows up on the desktop. However, I can still only manually unmount the drive. If I right clock on the device icon and select remove safely I get the following error:

```

Unfortunately, the device system:/media/mmcblk0p1 (/dev/mmcblk0p1) named 'SD64' and currently mounted at /media/mmcblk0p1 could not be unmounted. 

Unmounting failed due to the following error:

Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab

```

If I comment the following line from /etc/fstab I get a differnet error:

```

/dev/mmcblk0p1                 /media/mmcblk0p1        vfat            auto,user,rw,sync,umask=000     0 0

```

```

Unfortunately, the device system:/media/mmcblk0p1 (/dev/mmcblk0p1) named 'SD64' and currently mounted at /media/mmcblk0p1 could not be unmounted. 

The following error was returned by umount command:

umount: only root can unmount /dev/mmcblk0p1 from /media/mmcblk0p1

```

Any ideas on whats causing this?

----------

## alienjon

%$@*  I swear I saw that exact error when I was looking around before but as you didn't report it I just passed over it... Hmm... I'll see if I can track it down.

----------

## sall

Yeah, I wasn't able to post it as I hadn't gotten that far yet   :Very Happy:   Thabks for the help thus far. I will probe into those 3 websites you gave me and look there. Get back with ya unless you get back with me first. Thanks!

----------

